# My started basket! pic



## xoxoGOATSxoxo (Jul 29, 2006)

This is the base...


----------



## Tirzah (May 19, 2006)

Wow, how beautiful! I can't wait to see it when it's done  Great job


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

A particular shape coming? or a use for it in mind? I love baskets but have never made a planned one. I've done some woven oak ones, but nothing very innovative. Can't wait for more pictures!


----------



## xoxoGOATSxoxo (Jul 29, 2006)

Nah, just your average shallow-bowl shaped basket.  Thanks all


----------



## ELOCN (Jun 13, 2004)

beautiful


----------



## Elsbet (Apr 2, 2009)

that really is beautiful!


----------



## Fla_Hammock_Gal (Jul 10, 2009)

Would look great, when done, with some homemade bread in it! 

You've given me inspiration - I keep meaning to start working on my baskets, just have not found the time, guess, now is as good as any. Thanks!


----------

